# Sinker cypress bowl



## Twig Man (May 5, 2014)

This is a sinker cypress bowl that I carved. I added the walnut coconut spoon to it to set it off. This bowl is finished in pure tung oil mixed 80/20 with turpentine. It has about 8 coats on the bowl. Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 5, 2014)

Nice bowl John. Love the spoon too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2014)

Nice bowl- But that spoon is fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (May 5, 2014)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (May 6, 2014)

Twig! Love that bowl and spoon...and love that you used tung oil and turps (the *best* for for bowls like this). There was a fella selling "trenchers" like this at a show I attended last fall. Unfinished, the smallest was priced at $150.00. Just thought I would throw that out there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 6, 2014)

Very Unique ! Nicely done !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (May 6, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Twig! Love that bowl and spoon...and love that you used tung oil and turps (the *best* for for bowls like this). There was a fella selling "trenchers" like this at a show I attended last fall. Unfinished, the smallest was priced at $150.00. Just thought I would throw that out there.


I sold this one for 250.00 and I feel like it was a bargain. These take me a while to do


----------



## Twig Man (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (May 7, 2014)

man that bowl is killer!! what did you carve them with a chainsaw grinder deal or all by hand? how long you got into one of these? def doesn't look like a day project. anyway outstanding twig

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (May 7, 2014)

brown down said:


> man that bowl is killer!! what did you carve them with a chainsaw grinder deal or all by hand? how long you got into one of these? def doesn't look like a day project. anyway outstanding twig


I have about 3 weeks to a month in each bowl. I use a bowl adze, bandsaw, and power sand and hand sand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 8, 2014)

All I can say is WOW!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

